
Dismay as Alzheimer's drug fails in clinical trials - hliyan
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/nov/23/dismay-as-alzheimers-drug-solanezumab-fails-in-clinical-trials
======
gus_massa
It's a pity that this didn't work out, but it's good that this was covered in
a newspaper, because it's useful as an example for other discussions.

There are a lot of drugs that have a nice idea and perhaps a promising
preliminary test, but in the final double blind big clinical try they fail.

* Don't believe blindly the overhyped new magical drug that is tested only in vitro, or a few patients.

* The cost of the drugs is not only the cost of producing it. They have a lot of cost in research, trials, and also the cost of the research of all the other drugs that flopped.

